# Realtek RTL8191(2?)_se under FreeBSD 8.0



## robkoolaid (Jul 9, 2010)

After failing many times configuring all of these options in the configuration files,
 I decided to attempt to get the eth and wlan interfaces working during a
 single boot session.

wlan seems to get an active status, valid media, ssid, and even an actual inet... but no network connectivity is possible, through ping or through trying to add a package, etc...

(i hope this is formatted correctly x()

`# kldload /usr/home/rob/91_92_SE_Driver/WinXP/rtl8192se_sys.ko`

```
no match for IoWMIQueryAllData
no match for IOWMIOpenBlock
ndis0: <Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC>
port 0xd800-0xd8ff mem 0xfbefc000-0xfbefffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci7
ndis0: [ITHREAD]
ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.1
```

`# kldstat`

```
Id Refs Address    Size      Name
1    18 0xc0400000 b6dfe0    kernel
6     1 0xc5fe6000 22b000    rtl8192se_sys.ko
7     1 0xc5ddb000 d000      if_ndis.ko
8     2 0xc5de8000 19000     ndis.ko
```

`# ifconfig`

```
alc0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500

	options=3198<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
	
	ether 48:5b:39:77:1a:ac
	
	inet 192.168.2.10 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
	
	media: Ethernet autoselect

 lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384

	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
	
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 

 ndis0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290

	ether 1c:4b:d6:df:db:dd
	
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect (autoselect)
	
	status: no carrier
```

`# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ndis0`

```
wlan0: Ethernet address: 1c:4b:d6:df:db:dd
```

`# ifconfig`

```
alc0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500

	options=3198<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>

	ether 48:5b:39:77:1a:ac

	inet 192.168.2.10 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255

	media: Ethernet autoselect

 lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384

	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>

	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
 
ndis0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290

	ether 1c:4b:d6:df:db:dd

	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g

	status: associated

 wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500

	ether 1c:4b:d6:df:db:dd
	
	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g

	status: associated

	ssid koolaid channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11g) bssid 00:22:75:39:76:3c

	country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 mcastrate 0.5

	mgmtrate 0.5 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS
```

`# ifconfig wlan0 up`
`# dhclient wlan0`

```
DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
DHCPOFFER from 192.168.2.1
DHCPREQUEST on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
DHCPACK from 192.168.2.1
bound to 192.168.2.9 -- renewal in 141912000 seconds.
```

`# ifconfig`

```
alc0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500

	options=3198<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>

	ether 48:5b:39:77:1a:ac

	inet 192.168.2.10 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255

	media: Ethernet autoselect
 
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384

	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>

	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2
 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
 
ndis0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 2290

	ether 1c:4b:d6:df:db:dd

	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g

	status: associated

 wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500

	ether 1c:4b:d6:df:db:dd

	inet 192.168.2.9 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255

	media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11g

	status: associated

	ssid koolaid channel 1 (2412 Mhz 11g) bssid 00:22:75:39:76:3c

	country US authmode OPEN privacy OFF txpower 0 bmiss 7 mcastrate 0.5

	mgmtrate 0.5 scanvalid 60 protmode CTS
```

`# ping google.com`

```
ping: cannot resolve google.com: Host name lookup failure
```

`# ping 209.85.225.104`

```
PING 209.85.225.104 (209.85.225.104): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Network is down
ping: sendto: Network is down
ping: sendto: Network is down
ping: sendto: Network is down
ping: sendto: Network is down
^C
--- 209.85.225.104 ping statistics ---
5 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100.0% packet loss
```

I've tried pinging machines on the same network and I've tried pinging
 this machine from other machines on this network yielding
 the same results as above.

alc0 works perfectly however.


----------

